# rough idle, dying



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

I have a 94 SE-R that supposedly has a Japanese SR20 in it.
I recently acquired it, so I do not know much about its history.
It has problems idling, but revs up OK, this happens cold or hot.
I tried grounding the MAF wire, but that did not do a thing.
Sometimes, when I am sitting there the idle can climb up to 2,200 RPm(when cold) then it settles back down and almost dies.
It has half of an AEM cold air intake, and it uses the japanese ECU.

I am thinking the MAF may be at fault, or the idle air control valve.
How do I check these things?
Any other ideas?
thanks.
aaron suchy


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

have you checked to make sure you dont have an exhaust leak? if thats not the problem it might be in your fuel delivery, maybe your filter, fuel pump or a bad injector is not flowing fuel needed to stay at a constant idle.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Check the computer for codes. It's all in the Haynes manual


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

I guarentee its your fuel filter. I had the same problem. They're cheap and easy to replace. So have at it


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

*weird..mine started that 1 month ago*

Yeh like 1 month ago...its been ideling really roungh..especially when I turn on the air conditioner....so i took it to the shop an dthey said it was teh A.C.C Valve...which i need to replace..but its running at about 400-500 revolutions a min....horendously low..... especially when i start it..and before it used to run at about 800-900 RpM and at tops 1,100 RpM
Actually i took it a auto-zone 2 weeks ago...and they said to replace my alternator....no luck...

WTF should I do damnit.

Running 1991 Nissan Sentra B13


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Shit........ ha..i accidently started a new thread...instead of replyn...sorry..can someone move this?


It should be replied to rough idle...

Done deal. Pat


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

probably you're air control valve
i used to have a rx7 that had a similar problem and i had to replace a shot bypass air control valve


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

i just realized that in my last post i suggested to check for an exhaust leak. i meant to suggest to check for a vaccum leak.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

also check your exhaust manifold/header for cracks and that the primary to secondary gasket is sealing right.

Tevs


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Try MAf sensor and a full tune up.


----------

